
Kindle Direct Publishing recommends format incompatible with Kindle devices - rmorey
https://stackingthebricks.com/tiny-mba-amazon/
======
rmorey
> When I set up The Tiny MBA in Amazon, I used an official Amazon tool called
> “Kindle Create.” It’s promoted prominently right on the dashboard of the KDP
> portal.

> Further, I noticed an option in KDP to convert my beautifully designed PDF
> book files into a KPF file, one of the options that prepped the book for
> sale on the Kindle store.

> I found out that the KPF file that was created by Amazon’s own Kindle Create
> software will only be available on Kindle Fire devices and the Kindle App.

------
rumanator
Yawn. Clickbaity drama.

So Kindle Direct Publishing supports formats that are supported by all kindle
readers except some old hardware e-reader devices that don't support some
capabilities.

And those formats are supported as one of many alternatives.

Is this supposed to be a problem?

~~~
rmorey
The format doesn’t support the Kindle Paperwhite, Amazon’s flagship ereader...

~~~
rumanator
You got it entirely backwards: software support document formats, not the
other way around.

And no, Kindle Paperwhite is not Amazon's flagship e-reader. The first gen
Paperwhite was released way back in 2012. I don't expect any company to add
support for new doc formats for e-readers sold clearly a decade ago. The
features specifically mentioned in the article were pinch and zoom, which as
you might imagine are CPU and graphical-intensive and out of scope for BW
readers designed to paginate through reflowable books.

~~~
rmorey
I think the thrust of the article is: the author tried to follow standard KDP
practices, using the recommended format and got burned because: 1) That format
isn't support by (imo) the most important devices in the Kindle line. 2) There
was no recourse to change the format after publication 3) There was no
recourse to provided those that bought the book a refund

I'm not claiming serious malfeasance on Amazon's part, just bad documentation
and publisher/customer experience

